# y is the stratosphere so hard.to root



## newbee (Feb 5, 2012)

Ive tried to root on a win 7 computer but programs needed wont run if anyone has a simpler way to root plz let me know or give a link


----------



## xenokira (Jun 23, 2011)

I rooted my where's stratosphere using Windows 7 with this method just last weekend.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/16030-[How-To][Guide]Rooting-the-Stratosphere---Simplified

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Though I'm not really a fan of Samsungs and how they do things, this phone was the easiest phone I've ever rooted. My Tbolt took about an hour to root using ADB and a 20some step process. Just have to follow directions EXACTLY.


----------



## newbee (Feb 5, 2012)

i have tried the simplified version but doesnt seem to be fully rooted is there an rom i need to dowload also. in the link u gave he says u dont need rom to do full root


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

newbee said:


> i have tried the simplified version but doesnt seem to be fully rooted is there an rom i need to dowload also. in the link u gave he says u dont need rom to do full root


Not fully rooted? How so? All you need to be rooted is to flash (in cwm) the superuser zip from androidsu.com - you should be fully rooted at that point.


----------



## newbee (Feb 5, 2012)

I was having problems with the recovery.link so I transfered the file to Odin and added in the pda line and hit start did I do that rite? Cuz when tring to download busy box it wont load cuz it says phones not rooted


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

newbee said:


> I was having problems with the recovery.link so I transfered the file to Odin and added in the pda line and hit start did I do that rite? Cuz when tring to download busy box it wont load cuz it says phones not rooted


Problems with the recovery link? What recovery link, the one from the thread? I just checked the links and all should be well. What exactly were the steps that you took?


----------



## newbee (Feb 5, 2012)

When I downloaded from thread and tried to open it my PC wasnt opening so I had to drag file strait to Odin and do u know of any roms out there for the stratosphere yet


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

newbee said:


> When I downloaded from thread and tried to open it my PC wasnt opening so I had to drag file strait to Odin and do u know of any roms out there for the stratosphere yet


...hmm. Ok. You don't open that file directly, you open it in ODIN. I would save the file to the desktop, then open ODIN and click the PDA button, then navigate to the desktop and select the downloaded file. THEN you need to boot right away into CWM - see original thread for details on that. Once you are there, that is when you flash the superuser zip that you already downloaded from androidsu.com and have waiting on your sd card (in other words, you downloaded the superuser file and have transferred it to your sd card). Then you should be fully rooted.


----------



## newbee (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok thank u


----------

